# USA TRains G-Scale Yahoo Group



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

A great new Yahoo group was started just recently by EMD Trainman who is extremely knowledgable when it comes to USA Trains.
Any one who owns any USA Trains or is interested in their products and history should take a look and possibly join
This site is already a great resource of anything USA Trains related and will become even more useful with the contribution of USA Trains fans
.
This is what EMD Trainman had to say in the introduction:

This group is dedicate to gathering and documenting the G scale USA Trains special run, custom run and hobby shop run model trains as well as prototypes.

Introduction

How do we get knowledge of what G scale trains was produced by USA Trains. Then it hit me, back in the day when I went into the muscle car hobby, there were registries formed for each type of muscle car. People who bought them would register them to each group voluntary. The registires were a big hit, we could tell you how many of each color, with what options and how many were out there. I want to start something similiar here on this Yahoo Group, as we find rare Charles Ro or even regular USA Trains G scale model train production pieces, we could list them here.

So here is our new USA Trains Info registry, not a product to register with USA trains, but just a info registry to keep track for future generations of G scale products made by USA Trains.

I myself will also start researching some USA trains production information to list here. All are welcome to list any Charles Ro or USA trains here whether they are special runs, custom runs or regular runs.

"PLEASE NOTE" I have permission from Charles Ro Jr of USA Trains to repost any USA Trains pictures, Catalogs or Charts

Thanx for Joining and Welcome Aboard the USA Trains G Scale Registry

EMD Trainman

The group is located here:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/usatrainsgregistry/


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

People still use Yahoo groups?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they do. I belong to a number of them related to 1/20.3 and all narrow gauge related to Colorado.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 23 Sep 2010 10:55 AM 
People still use Yahoo groups?


Ha, ha Shad - you're funny!

As of this month, Yahoo Groups has 115 million Group members and 10 million Yahoo Groups in 22 countries.

Yahoo groups tend to be very specific and focused, and I find they complement a more general forum like mls very nicely.

This new group that I mentioned above not only focuses exclusively on USA Trains, but specifically in a product related area that would have been covered by Greenberg if the trains were Lionel or LGB.


There is also a USA Trains Yahoo group that focuses specifically on the USA Trains GG-1 locomotive.

General Yahoo groups I find don't do well, for that people prefer a forum like mls.
There is a G-Scale and a G-Gauge Yahoo group for instance, but the activity there is so low and sporadic that there is no point in joining.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I am a member of several yahoo groups, a moderator of several, and the "owner" of several. 

They work well, have a number of options, and I don't need to comment on them being used, Knut already gave irrefutable data. 

They don't have all the features this site has, but they have some other features as well. 

The only "large" G scale group there seems to be the old LGB group, which has slowed down. I have a group which over 1,000 members I believe... it's on a specific range of small computers. 

Each group has it's own "flavor" and different rules/goals. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I belong to a bunch of Yahoo Groups. There are a few G scale groups that use them to keep all members up to date on activities. 
LAO


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Moderator and owner of several of a few topics, some starting their second decade. A great format, and in some ways, easier than boards to navigate.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

That is right now, they are easier to navigate, but the geniuses at Yahoo have decided we need a more facebook-social group format, so its changing, no matter how much we scream and holler, they are changing...


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

In over ten years, plenty of change, but functionality has always improved, or at least for our needs. The only blow was the loss of archived attachements....but then there was an increase in storage in other areas.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stay with the "classic" interface... then the changes are liveable... 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stay with the "classic" interface... then the changes are liveable... 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well we shall see how this works out. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great sites thanks............


----------



## EMD Trainman (Nov 23, 2010)

I would like to thank KRS for recommending the USA Trains G Scale Registry it has come a long way. Maybe perhaps it could grow big enough for a website or board as I know not alot of people are fans of Yahoo Groups.


----------



## Seamus (Nov 27, 2010)

While checking my USA train rolling stock I found one that is not listed on the registry. The box number is 1957 assuming I reboxed it correctly. The box car is a wooden Canadian Pacific # 200023. Once I have completed my inventory I will post anything else that I find. The main units are R22001 Rio Grande (cow), R22003 Rio Grande (calf) and R12001 Caboose. All are in like new condition with minimal hours of run time.

Jim


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Jim,

The record I put together to try to manage the GBDB.info site shows the following:
















Why the heck can't I copy two lines from an Excel spreadsheet and post it here ?????????????


So back to typing the key info..

R1957 is a Missouri Pacific Lines #119270 - Wood Sides with Steel Doors & Ends

R1958 is a Canadian Pacific #200023 – Wood Sides with Steel Doors & Ends

Knut


----------

